# International Space Station



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2007)

My wife and I watched the International Space Station pass through the night sky last evening. It was an amazing sight. It was very bright and very fast.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jun 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


>



Hey, looks like that video clip I took of you turned out great!


----------

